

Thief - zopticity
http://dribbble.com/shots/240255-Logo-Garden-Stealing-Work?list=popular&offset=0

======
tptacek
The bird, 3 down, doesn't look stolen. The rest though, damning.
Unfortunately, this is a commonplace on sites like 99designs too.

------
spking
You get what you pay for, and logo design is no exception.

